# Illinois?????



## DaltonGang (Feb 21, 2009)

I have an Utah non-resident permit. With the pending changes coming to Illinois, will I be able to carry until I have the Illinois permit? I had heard something about being "grandfathered-in", but just not sure.
Jason


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We are the wrong people to ask. Nobody here is qualified to give you a legal opinion.

The best thing to do is to hire an hour of a good Illinois attorney's time, and ask your question.

The Illinois law is convoluted, evidently poorly written, and burdened by unnecessarily restrictive amendments added by the Governor after the fact.
The process for clarification, and for determining exactly what form the final law will take, is at best murky and uncertain.

If I were living in Illinois, I would wait until all of the metaphorical dust has settled completely, before even asking a lawyer for advice.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

By all means sign up for a carry permit class in Illinois. Get that done ahead of time before they change their minds or the prices go up. Couldn't hurt even if the one you take is not accepted for the paperwork later. I am reasonably certain Illinois will not have reciprocal coverage from or to anywhere else. That way they can get everyone to apply for one of their permits, and generate more revenue for the state to share around amongst themselves. I think Illinois will be a stand alone CC Permit state. I don't expect my Colorado CCW Card to ever be good there and I certainly will not carry in that state illegally, too risky. My friend's in law is a retired cop and I lived there 50 years myself.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Considering the ink is not dry on the Illinois concealed carry law it is doubtful that Illinois has even considered honoring out of state carry permits or if they ever will. As said above...... Wait until the dust settles.....

Keep in mind that some states mandate having there carry permit if one is a resident of that state regardless if the state honors out of state permits that a resident might have.......


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

It would be better to avoid the state altogether. I have two daughters living in the Peoples Republic of Chicago and I'm hoping they move soon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...The Illinois law is convoluted, evidently poorly written, and burdened by unnecessarily restrictive amendments added by the Governor after the fact.
> The process for clarification, and for determining exactly what form the final law will take, is at best murky and uncertain...


*News Flash*: *Illinois Legislature Overrides Governor's Veto and Amendments!*
...To the people of Illinois: Go get your CCW permits now!

Click on: Illinois lawmakers override Quinn CCW veto - Seattle gun rights | Examiner.com


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *News Flash*: *Illinois Legislature Overrides Governor's Veto and Amendments!*
> ...To the people of Illinois: Go get your CCW permits now!
> 
> Click on: Illinois lawmakers override Quinn CCW veto - Seattle gun rights | Examiner.com


Unfortunately not quite yet...the Illinois State Police have 180 days to create an application process, and 90 days to approve or deny an application (although I'm unsure if the 90 days is a legal provision or merely an estimate). It may be March 2014 before anyone sees an Illinois CCW.

News article from the Chicago Tribune: Concealed carry law passes, but no carry until 2014 - chicagotribune.com

KG


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Now Bloomberg can point to Chicago, and say, "see how dangerous CC is. Chicago has CC and they have the most murders in the country."


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*http://www.isp.state.il.us/firearms/ccw/ccw-faq.cfm*



> Are out-of-state concealed carry permit holders granted reciprocity in Illinois?
> No. Out of state residents must obtain an Illinois Concealed Carry License to lawfully carry a concealed firearm in Illinois. In order for out of state residents to be eligible for an Illinois license, their state's concealed carry license laws must be substantially similar to those of Illinois. The Illinois State Police will establish rules to identify the elements necessary to meet the substantially similar requirement.


----------

